# The year 2012



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Well i have been reading a little on this theory that the world will end on dec. 2012. Do I believe this, well idk lol. They say that is the year the myan calander ends and so will man it self.

Has anyone else heard about the so called end of the world?? Do you guys believe this or think its just another hoax made to scare people?

Im not sure on my views for this, its hard to believe but how this world is going now who really knows.


----------



## sick fish man (Mar 21, 2006)

BS, the world was supposed to end during y2k also, just hype and BS


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

well might not be a hoax (not intended anyways ) but just look at the people that created it.
mayans weren't what i would call scientific in their beliefs. as long as a theory is not based on science, but religious or spiritual believes i call BS.

will the world en dec 2012 hell why not, but not because of the reasons the mayans stated.



sick fish man said:


> BS, the world was supposed to end during y2k also, just hype and BS


at least that time the y2k computer problem actually posed a problem ( that in the end turned out to be nothing )


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2007)

Can someone explain y2k anyways? Why did people think it was such a big deal?

The world could end tomorrow. For several million people worldwide, it will. Just makes you wonder about how you are going to live tomorrow.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I hope not, I plan on retiring in 2016...


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

wtf, lock this crap


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Can someone explain y2k anyways? Why did people think it was such a big deal?
> 
> The world could end tomorrow. For several million people worldwide, it will. Just makes you wonder about how you are going to live tomorrow.


i think it had to do with all computers freaking out, the modern world going into pandemonium and nuces misfiring all over the place..


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

well it is possible if hillary clinton gets elected. i could deff see the world going to sh-t if that happens.

plus there is an equasion in the bible and thats about when it is. maybe one day ill post it, or make a thread about it.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

BAMBINO said:


> well it is possible if hillary clinton gets elected. i could deff see the world going to sh-t if that happens.
> 
> *plus there is an equasion in the bible and thats about when it is. maybe one day ill post it, or make a thread about it.*












plz dont!


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

C0Rey said:


> well it is possible if hillary clinton gets elected. i could deff see the world going to sh-t if that happens.
> 
> *plus there is an equasion in the bible and thats about when it is. maybe one day ill post it, or make a thread about it.*












plz dont!
[/quote]

agreed...


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

naw its cool. lol


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

no no really we insist please dont..............


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

naw i mean its cool jus messin around. oh and since when was this your site? yo whats up 2006? so get off my nuts holmes.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

hahahahah some people take thing so personal....................chill man we were yanking your perverbial chain...


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Can someone explain y2k anyways? Why did people think it was such a big deal?
> 
> The world could end tomorrow. For several million people worldwide, it will. Just makes you wonder about how you are going to live tomorrow.


The year 2000 in computer software (such as COBOL) was programmed to save space and to do so, used only two spaces instead of four. Like '00' would be 2000. Well problem is '00' could be intepreted as 1900 too causing lots of confusion for the programs and possible crashes. The thing that scared the crap out of people were banks, businesses, etc, used that code so who knows what would have happened. (might not be exact but close to it)


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Can someone explain y2k anyways? Why did people think it was such a big deal?


You need to watch the movie Office Space.
Peter explains it.









By the way, I worked on software for an Insurance Company at that time and we spent about a year fixing all our software for the Y2K problem to make sure nothing went wrong when the calandar flipped to "2000".


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Ha, ***.


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

f*ck that mayan calendar... if it ends it ends i dont want to know when it'll end anyways coz i dont want to prepare..


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Well, then, you won't want to know that it's something like December 22nd that year...


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

ChilDawg said:


> Well, then, you won't want to know that it's something like December 22nd that year...


oh crap...


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

wasnt the world supposed to end in the year 1000, 1001, 2000, and 2001 too?


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

b_ack51 said:


> Can someone explain y2k anyways? Why did people think it was such a big deal?
> 
> The world could end tomorrow. For several million people worldwide, it will. Just makes you wonder about how you are going to live tomorrow.


The year 2000 in computer software (such as COBOL) was programmed to save space and to do so, used only two spaces instead of four. Like '00' would be 2000. Well problem is '00' could be intepreted as 1900 too causing lots of confusion for the programs and possible crashes. The thing that scared the crap out of people were banks, businesses, etc, used that code so who knows what would have happened. (might not be exact but close to it)
[/quote]

At least thats how Office Space explained it.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Didn't the world end for the Mayans back in the 1500's?


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Will the world end?
I dont think so, but you never know, LOL....
Everybody has to die someday....

But anyways, according to the mayan's, this is the fifth sun or so I remember. I need to look it up for sure....
And according to them every few thousand years, the world and everything would end and ne stars would be born....
so according to their calendar (which the mayan's are the one who invited the whole calendar system & mapping of the stars), when 2012 hits the world will start a new with a new sun god and new people....

Now to sure on the details cause I dont remember them all....



Bawb2u said:


> Didn't the world end for the Mayans back in the 1500's?


No it didnt many still live to this day


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

> No it didnt many still live to this day


Well then why don't they get crakin' and make another calendar?


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

G23.40SW said:


> Ha, ***.


so is this towards me???


----------



## ripped2shreds (Apr 20, 2006)

The reason why the Mayan calender ends on december 21 2012 is because all of the sun, earth, and milky way galaxy will appear in perfect alignment. This happens every 26,000 years and so the mayans believe that this will be the end of the world... The world is a crazy ass mindless place, with people giving their life for a god that they dont even know exists or crashing their planes into buildings so that they recieve 72 virgins when they die, but it has been a crazy ass mindless place for generations, I dont see the end of the world being any time soon. Poeple always seem to persist regardless of their stupidity.


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

i really think that the world will end when the sun burst and sucks everything in a vacuum


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

Dooms day predictions have been wrong the last thousand times, (theres seriously been that many). So Its a very good bet that the next will be wrong too.


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

my friend told me bout this day and i was like bs blabla. he tried to tell me that the moon earth sun and some black hole will align up and create a huge gravity wave or something. only thing i could figure would be a huge tsunami but i rather not think about it.

as for not wanting to know, people try to learn history to prevent it from happening again.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

fish lover said:


> The reason why the Mayan calender ends on december 21 2012 is because all of the sun, earth, and milky way galaxy will appear in perfect alignment. This happens every 26,000 years and so the mayans believe that this will be the end of the world... The world is a crazy ass mindless place, with people giving their life for a god that they dont even know exists or crashing their planes into buildings so that they recieve 72 virgins when they die, but it has been a crazy ass mindless place for generations, I dont see the end of the world being any time soon. Poeple always seem to persist regardless of their stupidity.


I agree with u completly.

So is the sun, earth, and milky way galaxy suppost to align up around that time? Like have reasearches proven it reacently?


----------



## ripped2shreds (Apr 20, 2006)

Avatar~God said:


> The reason why the Mayan calender ends on december 21 2012 is because all of the sun, earth, and milky way galaxy will appear in perfect alignment. This happens every 26,000 years and so the mayans believe that this will be the end of the world... The world is a crazy ass mindless place, with people giving their life for a god that they dont even know exists or crashing their planes into buildings so that they recieve 72 virgins when they die, but it has been a crazy ass mindless place for generations, I dont see the end of the world being any time soon. Poeple always seem to persist regardless of their stupidity.


I agree with u completly.

So is the sun, earth, and milky way galaxy suppost to align up around that time? Like have reasearches proven it reacently?
[/quote]

actually, yes the alignment prediction was correct and the alignment will occur as predicted but it wasn't a "prediction" so much as an accurate observation by the Mayans, who were advanced in mathmatics and keen observers of the stars. They noted the angular shift of the stars and constellations and calculated the time it would take for a complete alignment rather accurately. Complete alignment will actually occur in december 21 of 2012.


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

they didnt have TVs so they had a lot of time for math


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

i saw somethign like it on the discovery channel but for some mysterious reacon the myans stopped then and they made super accurate calanders i dont know if it would be the end of the world but it could be something bad (natural like earth changing rotation or something)


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

yea but they also thought the world was a cube.


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

Avatar~God said:


> i really think that the world will end when the sun burst and sucks everything in a vacuum


HAHAH... im not sure why i found this so funny.
[/quote]

well thats kinda old scientific prediction that the sun (like all star as we know) will burst in some time w/c could be thousand years from now. And when that happened, a vacuum (black hole) will be created and will suck everything around it including earth..


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

fish lover said:


> i really think that the world will end when the sun burst and sucks everything in a vacuum


HAHAH... im not sure why i found this so funny.
[/quote]

well thats kinda old scientific prediction that the sun (like all star as we know) will burst in some time w/c could be thousand years from now. And when that happened, a vacuum (black hole) will be created and will suck everything around it including earth..
[/quote]

in roughly five billion years, the outer layers of the sun will expand and it will be a "red giant". it will grow to the point where it engulfs mercury, venus, and possibly earth. however, by the time it becomes a red dwarf, all life on earth will be burned away anyway. a few million years after it becomes a red giant, it will shed enough of its outer layers to be a "white dwarf". then when enough fuel is consumed, it could become a black hole. it doesn't happen every time a star dies, however.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

I believe this to be in the "Bible Codes" as well as the mayan calendar. Better get your rocks off if you haven't already.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

stonecoldsteveostin said:


> yea but they also thought the world was a cube.


better then thinking it was flat and you could fall off of it

but they figured this out by themselves without computers and all that they can guess cube but we varify circle by going to space then when can see while they couldnt


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Apott05 said:


> yea but they also thought the world was a cube.


it's not?


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> yea but they also thought the world was a cube.


it's not?
[/quote]


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

ChilDawg said:


> Well, then, you won't want to know that it's something like December 22nd that year...


Thats my Birfdae!!

Oh Noes!!!

No cake


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

ripped2shreds said:


> Well, then, you won't want to know that it's something like December 22nd that year...


Thats my Birfdae!!

Oh Noes!!!

No cake








[/quote]

lol, I say we all just throw one kick ass party before hand to celebrate all of our soon to be birthdays.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Its been said before and its going to be said again. Who cares when the world is going to end? You cant do anthing about it any ways.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

BAMBINO said:


> naw i mean its cool jus messin around. *oh and since when was this your site? yo whats up 2006? so get off my nuts holmes.*


yeah think I saw something like this in Genesis, went something like " Yo whats up Revelations, since when was this your book?? get off my nutz holmes!!


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

i hope somthin happens cause if so then ill live and live with all the reptiles and piranhas i want lol ill be the guy in i am legend but ill make sure i save some girls lol


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Captive Herps said:


> i hope somthin happens cause if so then ill live and live with all the reptiles and piranhas i want lol ill be the guy in i am legend but ill make sure i save some girls lol


I dont think you want to be that guy casuse he gets killed, hence the title.


----------



## sid_the_kid87 (May 6, 2006)

its a bunch of stupid junk...Y2K was suppose to happen..it never did...no worries


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

sadboy said:


> i hope somthin happens cause if so then ill live and live with all the reptiles and piranhas i want lol ill be the guy in i am legend but ill make sure i save some girls lol


I dont think you want to be that guy casuse he gets killed, hence the title.
[/quote]
i want to see the movie, but the only thing that wil be diffrent is that there will be no monsters like the the movie! so yah me and a few chicks or a few hundred chicks are gona have some fun lol







i and ill have the biggest colection of piranhas and reptiles there is lol the only part that might suck is not being able to share it with all you guys here on p-fury and comming on this site everyday and not one post!


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

They have said quite a few times the world is going to end. In my opinion either we will wipe eachother out with nuclear wars etc or in billions of years when the sun finally runs out.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

pcrose said:


> They have said quite a few times the world is going to end. In my opinion either we will wipe eachother out with nuclear wars etc or in billions of years when the sun finally runs out.


yeah thats my thought also.


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

damn rather been blown up than a NUKE


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

this not locked yet


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

sid_the_kid87 said:


> its a bunch of stupid junk...Y2K was suppose to happen..it never did...no worries


We skipped an entire year? Wow, I must have missed that.


----------



## ripped2shreds (Apr 20, 2006)

The winter solstace combined with the galactic alignment wont have any effect on weather patterns or anything pertaining to a natural disaster as no other celestial bodies besides the moon and sun act on our tides (that we know of anyways)...
If a natural disaster were to cause the end of the world, and not the stupidity of mankind with nuclear weapons, it would have to be of immense magnitude and one major possibility is is the Yellowstone National park "super volcano", which has a subterranean magma chamber that is 50 kilometers long and 20 kilometers wide to our knowlege, larger then any other recorded magma chamber. It has had a major eruption every 600,000 years like clockwork and the last major eruption was 640,000 years ago. As anyone that has ever been to Yellowstone knows, it's extremely geothermally active with geysers although it is showing no major signs of erupting according to the Yellowstone Volcano Observatory, but increased earthquake activity in recent years and a 1 meter rise in the lake surface indicate that it is a matter of when not if with regards to the eruption. The eruption would be the equivalent of 1,000 volcanos erupting at once. Just something to consider


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Yellowstone is shure scary!

you also have something called Lips. its now as spectacular as a volcano but it involves hot spots making the earths crust split open. there are a few big ones esp in siberia, that have been linked to mass extinction on earth due to the sheer volume of basaltic lava they admit and the fact that they "poison" the atmosphere.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

ripped2shreds said:


> The winter solstace combined with the galactic alignment wont have any effect on weather patterns or anything pertaining to a natural disaster as no other celestial bodies besides the moon and sun act on our tides (that we know of anyways)...
> If a natural disaster were to cause the end of the world, and not the stupidity of mankind with nuclear weapons, it would have to be of immense magnitude and one major possibility is is the Yellowstone National park "super volcano", which has a subterranean magma chamber that is 50 kilometers long and 20 kilometers wide to our knowlege, larger then any other recorded magma chamber. It has had a major eruption every 600,000 years like clockwork and the last major eruption was 640,000 years ago. As anyone that has ever been to Yellowstone knows, it's extremely geothermally active with geysers although it is showing no major signs of erupting according to the Yellowstone Volcano Observatory, but increased earthquake activity in recent years and a 1 meter rise in the lake surface indicate that it is a matter of when not if with regards to the eruption. The eruption would be the equivalent of 1,000 volcanos erupting at once. Just something to consider


Well if this volcano did eruped how far would it spread though? Its hard for me to imagine it spreading world wide?


----------



## ripped2shreds (Apr 20, 2006)

Avatar~God said:


> The winter solstace combined with the galactic alignment wont have any effect on weather patterns or anything pertaining to a natural disaster as no other celestial bodies besides the moon and sun act on our tides (that we know of anyways)...
> If a natural disaster were to cause the end of the world, and not the stupidity of mankind with nuclear weapons, it would have to be of immense magnitude and one major possibility is is the Yellowstone National park "super volcano", which has a subterranean magma chamber that is 50 kilometers long and 20 kilometers wide to our knowlege, larger then any other recorded magma chamber. It has had a major eruption every 600,000 years like clockwork and the last major eruption was 640,000 years ago. As anyone that has ever been to Yellowstone knows, it's extremely geothermally active with geysers although it is showing no major signs of erupting according to the Yellowstone Volcano Observatory, but increased earthquake activity in recent years and a 1 meter rise in the lake surface indicate that it is a matter of when not if with regards to the eruption. The eruption would be the equivalent of 1,000 volcanos erupting at once. Just something to consider


Well if this volcano did eruped how far would it spread though? Its hard for me to imagine it spreading world wide?
[/quote]

The eruption would be roughly 2500 times stronger then the Mt. St. Helens eruption of 1980. The ash from the eruption would cover the majority of north america and block out the sun in a scenario simmilar to a nuclear winter causing temperatures to drop significantly for a few days to a few weeks. The primary concern, after the ash disperses, is that with the eruption of the volcano comes the release of a tremendous amount of sulfur into the ozone layer. Sulfer repels sunlight and would cause temperatures on the whole planet to plummet for many months/years causing vegitation to die and thus animals to die. It would not be complete extinction of mankind as we are an adaptable species that, as I said, have persisted regardless of our stupidity, but it would kill millions and millions of people. In a state of chaos and anarchy such as this, the remaining surviving people would probably end up killing each other.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

i watched a documentary on the yellow stone eruption and man it looked bad, hopefully it wont happen in our lifetime


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Avatar~God said:


> Well i have been reading a little on this theory that the world will end on dec. 2012. Do I believe this, well idk lol. They say that is the year the myan calander ends and so will man it self.
> 
> Has anyone else heard about the so called end of the world?? Do you guys believe this or think its just another hoax made to scare people?
> 
> Im not sure on my views for this, its hard to believe but how this world is going now who really knows.


i know about these things, i study certain aspects of life and energy that most of you would think is nutty, and while there is heavy speculation that the world will end"", after looking at other facts and aspects you have to wonder, the "beings" who gave the myans this calender had a purpose, what was the purpose and why did they limit its time.
then you have to ask yourself, when the time runs out what will happen.
will they come back for us, or give us more time.
what ever the answer is, it is apparent we havent concluded what we were set here for.
and for those who think i am crazy after reading this, ask yorself if you really think we are the only living things in this universe, then ask if you think all of human kinds advancements so early on were really our strides, or did we have help?
think about it people, but dont run around screaming the sky is falling


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

joeyd u crack me up man!

ure so emo you think were being fed time by some aliens!


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

C0Rey said:


> joeyd u crack me up man!
> 
> ure so emo you think were being fed time by some aliens!


who said aliens?
i said beings
dude, how do you think we got this far, cause we so freaking smart?!!!!!
no we are all fools, who are here serving something elses purpose.
sorry to burst your bubble guys.
and just so you all know, if your not emo the aliens wont like you and they will probe your ass so get with the program


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

i think we are gona be raded from imagrents!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

joey said:


> i think we are gona be raded from imagrents!


if i were you i would worry about my own personal language skills before i went on about "imagrents" taking your job or whatever.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

joey said:


> Well i have been reading a little on this theory that the world will end on dec. 2012. Do I believe this, well idk lol. They say that is the year the myan calander ends and so will man it self.
> 
> Has anyone else heard about the so called end of the world?? Do you guys believe this or think its just another hoax made to scare people?
> 
> Im not sure on my views for this, its hard to believe but how this world is going now who really knows.


i know about these things, i study certain aspects of life and energy that most of you would think is nutty, and while there is heavy speculation that the world will end"", after looking at other facts and aspects you have to wonder, the "beings" who gave the myans this calender had a purpose, what was the purpose and why did they limit its time.
then you have to ask yourself, when the time runs out what will happen.
will they come back for us, or give us more time.
what ever the answer is, it is apparent we havent concluded what we were set here for.
and for those who think i am crazy after reading this, ask yorself if you really think we are the only living things in this universe, then ask if you think all of human kinds advancements so early on were really our strides, or did we have help?
think about it people, but dont run around screaming the sky is falling
[/quote]

I agree with almost every thing you said. Really makes you think.


----------



## 3rdking (Oct 15, 2007)

f*ck that mayan calender it's all to scare people. Unless the person who said it is or is associated with the aliens and there planing a world take over and they are using the mayan calender as an exuse? i dont know i just have a big imagination lol i still think it's >>>


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

[/quote]

if i were you i would worry about my own personal language skills before i went on about "imagrents" taking your job or whatever.
[/quote]

my personal language skills?


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

3rdking said:


> f*ck that mayan calender it's all to scare people. Unless the person who said it is or is associated with the aliens and there planing a world take over and they are using the mayan calender as an exuse? i dont know i just have a big imagination lol i still think it's >>>


FTW!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Captive Herps said:


> if i were you i would worry about my own personal language skills before i went on about "imagrents" taking your job or whatever.
> 
> my personal language skills?


find 3 flaws:

i think we are gona be raded from imagrents!


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

edit


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Wait. If we concede that raded [sic] is the wrong verb choice even if it was properly spelled, is that two flaws?

How about if gona [sic] was both misspelled (according to slang convention) and improperly used? Then it's seven...

And C(7,3) = 35 is the number of possible combinations of three language-related flaws. FTW?


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

ChilDawg said:


> Wait. If we concede that raded [sic] is the wrong verb choice even if it was properly spelled, is that two flaws?
> 
> How about if gona [sic] was both misspelled (according to slang convention) and improperly used? Then it's seven...
> 
> And C(7,3) = 35 is the number of possible combinations of three language-related flaws. FTW?


What the hell are you guys talking about hahaha.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

edit


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

edited


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

edit


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

EDITED


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

edit


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

NVM


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

best thread of the day.

no a chance


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

edited


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

edit


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Captive Herps said:


> o so my grammar is bad *''no a chance'' *?


(2P2F)

yhw uoy tide


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

edited


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

edit


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

edited


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I'll unblock.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

ChilDawg said:


> I'll unblock.


Ha so has this thread become a bash thread or what lmfao


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Avatar~God said:


> I'll unblock.


Ha so has this thread become a bash thread or what lmfao
[/quote]

Eh, we worked it out.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Avatar~God said:


> Well i have been reading a little on this theory that the world will end on dec. 2012. Do I believe this, well idk lol. They say that is the year the myan calander ends and so will man it self.
> 
> Has anyone else heard about the so called end of the world?? Do you guys believe this or think its just another hoax made to scare people?
> 
> Im not sure on my views for this, its hard to believe but how this world is going now who really knows.


i know about these things, i study certain aspects of life and energy that most of you would think is nutty, and while there is heavy speculation that the world will end"", after looking at other facts and aspects you have to wonder, the "beings" who gave the myans this calender had a purpose, what was the purpose and why did they limit its time.
then you have to ask yourself, when the time runs out what will happen.
will they come back for us, or give us more time.
what ever the answer is, it is apparent we havent concluded what we were set here for.
and for those who think i am crazy after reading this, ask yorself if you really think we are the only living things in this universe, then ask if you think all of human kinds advancements so early on were really our strides, or did we have help?
think about it people, but dont run around screaming the sky is falling
[/quote]

I agree with almost every thing you said. Really makes you think.
[/quote]
ya it does, but it hurts sometimes lol
......edit....


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

i look up about the oplips. (sp) I thought to my self well if crim takes over, and it happens like is should then lets just shoot thos who do bad and then crim will stop.

Then when crim stops then break the law of do bad and get shot.

i am just saying my opion, so really it's just my idea, i have nothin to worry cause, i do do crime lol

but still it will stop a out break.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

OK chilli you're gonna have to do the math on that one


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

dude you have done high school and maby collage, but i am still working on it.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

but dude you're American! i haven't had any English lessons in 5-6 years, actually this were I mainly practice it. i don't get to speak it too often either.
i could write perfect Norwegian at an age of 10 perhaps, you're 17!
now I'm not the grammar police and i don't really care. just saying!

now back on topic! who believes the world is about to end over some out dated gibberish or emo aliens!


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

DUDE search up LD hope it comes up with what, i hope but search it might tell you a bit about some people.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

ok dude! not trying to start a war, just being a smart ass on the Internet that's all!


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

joey said:


> Well i have been reading a little on this theory that the world will end on dec. 2012. Do I believe this, well idk lol. They say that is the year the myan calander ends and so will man it self.
> 
> Has anyone else heard about the so called end of the world?? Do you guys believe this or think its just another hoax made to scare people?
> 
> Im not sure on my views for this, its hard to believe but how this world is going now who really knows.


i know about these things, i study certain aspects of life and energy that most of you would think is nutty, and while there is heavy speculation that the world will end"", after looking at other facts and aspects you have to wonder, the "beings" who gave the myans this calender had a purpose, what was the purpose and why did they limit its time.
then you have to ask yourself, when the time runs out what will happen.
will they come back for us, or give us more time.
what ever the answer is, it is apparent we havent concluded what we were set here for.
and for those who think i am crazy after reading this, ask yorself if you really think we are the only living things in this universe, then ask if you think all of human kinds advancements so early on were really our strides, or did we have help?
think about it people, but dont run around screaming the sky is falling
[/quote]

I agree with almost every thing you said. Really makes you think.
[/quote]
ya it does, but it hurts sometimes lol
......edit....








[/quote]

Hahaha, i havent had that problem yet but ill let you know.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

C0Rey said:


> but dude you're American! i haven't had any English lessons in 5-6 years, actually this were I mainly practice it. i don't get to speak it too often either.
> i could write perfect Norwegian at an age of 10 perhaps, you're 17!
> now I'm not the grammar police and i don't really care. just saying!
> 
> now back on topic! who believes the world is about to end over some out dated gibberish or emo aliens!


emo aliens.....prepare for battle












































by the way, aliens probably sound kinda gangsta....and thats just like, my opinion man


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

edited double post


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

C0Rey said:


> ok dude! not trying to start a war, just being a smart ass on the Internet that's all!


the war came to a conclution. (sp)


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

soooo, no global warming then right?


----------

